# Iron, Walnut, Maple and Cherry Side Table



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Found this great 1910's/20's iron base at an auction and scored it. Sat around for a while and then I just kinda pulled stuff together to finish it off. 

Made a mistake or two, on the fence with it but I think I like it. If I decide I don't, I can make something else to fit and do something else with the top. 

I'll post some follow up pics when it's totally done.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that turned out great. I like the look of wood and metal together. Interesting top as well. 
Thanks and great find.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i really have a thing for mixing old iron and walnut. such a great combination.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It sure is unique. And different. Nice bowties to.
Is there a finish on it?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's neat. Love the butterfly keys!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> It sure is unique. And different. Nice bowties to.
> Is there a finish on it?



unique and different seems to be my "thing" :thumbsup:

first coat of "tung oil" is on and drying. next coat tomorrow, steel wool and paste wax friday. friday afternoon, off to NYC to meet with a gallery and interior design group with my car load of portfolio to see if they want me on their go to list for consignment, work, etc.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks and Good luck with that.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice chunk of walnut.


Dom, I found you can get router templates for bow ties as well as other design elements in lexan.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I use a template for my bowties. I'll look up te company I got it from and post.

It's a template with 4 or 5 sizes, comes with a whiteside bit, template guide and bushing. The template is clear too which I like. I have another one which is black but I prefer to see the piece below.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

gideon said:


> friday afternoon, off to NYC to meet with a gallery and interior design group with my car load of portfolio to see if they want me on their go to list for consignment, work, etc.


Hey man, good luck! You've got some great stuff. Hope that goes really well for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Nice chunk of walnut.
> 
> Dom, I found you can get router templates for bow ties as well as other design elements in lexan.


Yea I new that. I don't like them. Doesnt make crisp sharp corners. Lol. As far as other designs, what are they?
Sorry for the hijack. Resume.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

aardvark said:


> Nice chunk of walnut.
> 
> 
> Dom, I found you can get router templates for bow ties as well as other design elements in lexan.


i go to hearne hardwoods and they have a dollar per pound bin. last time i was there, they had 17 to 22" 8/4 x 12" + chunks in there. I grabbed as much as I could. I have a few more sitting here waiting for the right thing to come along.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Yea I new that. I don't like them. Doesnt make crisp sharp corners. Lol. As far as other designs, what are they?
> Sorry for the hijack. Resume.


when you take the bushing off to make the inlay, the corners come out sharp, when you're cutting the recess they are rounded. A little work with a chisel and mallet and all is perfect. All-in-all, a huge time saver.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

gideon said:


> when you take the bushing off to make the inlay, the corners come out sharp, when you're cutting the recess they are rounded. A little work with a chisel and mallet and all is perfect. All-in-all, a huge time saver.


Yea I guess that makes sense. Maybe I just like doing them by hand.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

there's certainly something to be said for doing them by hand. you definitely get respect for that.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

here are the better photos


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Definitely a nicer pic. It's really nice.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

wondering if i should have made the bowties bigger. now that its done and as good as it will be, i start picking it apart - looking at the faults like they are the entire piece. 

gotta get over that.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is really a great piece. Don't second guess yourself. The bow ties are perfect and very tasteful. If they were too big it could look cartoony. Your first instinct was right on the money. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

gideon said:


> wondering if i should have made the bowties bigger. now that its done and as good as it will be, i start picking it apart - looking at the faults like they are the entire piece.
> 
> gotta get over that.


Gid, it's fine. Any bigger and they'd draw too much attention.

That's a great looking table.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a be - ti - ful piece .. I LIKE IT .. stay the course .. it's work'n !!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

did a neighborhood street fair, mostly local artists. this table sold within 20 minutes. 

i had it in a shady area. when the people who bought it saw it in the sunlight and the grains popped, they put the table down and just stared at it. that was really good and reaffirming to see.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats original and well done. Great piece !


----------

